# ayer (le) llamé a mi novio, pero él no estaba en casa



## aprendercastellano

Ayer, llamé a mi novio, pero él no estaba en casa.
Ayer, le llamé a mi novio, pero él no estaba en casa.
Ayer, llamé a mi novio, pero él no estuvo en casa.
Ayer, le llamé a mi novio, pero él no estuvo en casa.
¿Qué frase es correcta o cuáles de estas frases son correctas y por qué? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Artifacs

1)Ayer, le llamé a mi novio, pero él no estaba en casa. 
2) Ayer, llamé a mi novio, pero él no estuvo en casa.  Wrong Past.
3)Ayer, le llamé a mi novio, pero él no estuvo en casa.  Use the noum or the pronoum but never both.


----------



## aprendercastellano

Gracias


----------



## TheCrociato91

Artifacs said:


> Use the noum or the pronoum but never both.



What do you mean by that? You can't say: "le llamé a mi novio"?


----------



## Artifacs

TheCrociato91 said:


> What do you mean by that? You can't say: "le llamé a mi novio"?


Of course you can say it. But we say either *Le llamé* or *Llamé a mi novio*. That's how we say it in Spain.


----------



## TheCrociato91

No acabo de entender lo que comentas. ¿Qué significa que sí puede decirse pero en España no se dice? Pensaba que la duplicación de los pronombres era algo usual.



> Hola,
> 
> Vemos si te he entendido:
> 
> “Ayer le dí a él una patada”
> 
> Esta duplicación (no reduplicación, que es una figura retórica) sirve para reforzar la idea:
> 
> “Le dí (con esto ya sabemos que es a él)...a él (para que quede más claro aún)”.
> 
> En este caso es objeto indirecto.
> El OD es ‘una patada’
> 
> También podemos duplicar el OD:
> 
> “Le veo a él”
> 
> "Le..a él" (Es OD)
> 
> 
> Un saludo,
> Sebastián



de: CVC. Foros


----------



## Artifacs

TheCrociato91 said:


> No acabo de entender lo que comentas. ¿Qué significa que sí puede decirse pero en España no se dice? Pensaba que la duplicación de los pronombres era algo usual.
> 
> 
> 
> de: CVC. Foros


Prueba a decir:
Yo dí a él una patada.
Ops, no se puede. Ahí está el asunto.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Artifacs said:


> Yo dí a él una patada.



Claro, pero eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que comentaba yo (a saber, la duplicación del pronombre).

No puede decirse "Yo di a él una patada" pero puede decirse tanto "Yo le di una patada" como "Yo le di a él una patada" (a este último me refería en ambos mis comentarios). O ¿estoy equivocado?


----------



## Aviador

TheCrociato91 said:


> What do you mean by that? You can't say: "le llamé a mi novio"?


Yes, that is correct, it is not normal to duplicate the direct object with a weak pronoun, except in the colloquial register of the Rioplatense region, but even there that pronoun would be an *accusative* one as it corresponds to a *direct object*: _Ayer *lo* llamé a mi novio, pero él no estaba en casa_, which anyway sounds strange, due to the duplication, to the rest of the Spanish speakers.
Only in Spain _leismo_ is normal in the case of a singular masculine third person (the only case in which the RAE tolerates it in the cult register).
So, the syntactically impeccable cunstructions in general Spanish are:

_Ayer llamé a mi novio, pero él no estaba en casa._
_Ayer lo llamé, pero él no estaba en casa._
In both cases, though, the strong pronoun _él_ in the subordinate sentence is superfluous.



TheCrociato91 said:


> Claro, pero eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que comentaba yo (a saber, la duplicación del pronombre).
> 
> No puede decirse "Yo di a él una patada" pero puede decirse tanto "Yo le di una patada" como "Yo le di a él una patada" (a este último me refería en ambos mis comentarios). O ¿estoy equivocado?


This is a different case since _él_ is an indirect object. The direct object in that sentence is _una patada_.


----------



## User With No Name

Aviador said:


> Yes, that is correct, it is not normal to duplicate the direct object with a weak pronoun, except in the colloquial register of the Rioplatense region, but even there that pronoun would be an *accusative* one as it corresponds to a *direct object*: _Ayer *lo* llamé a mi novio, pero él no estaba en casa_, which anyway sounds strange, due to the duplication, to the rest of the Spanish speakers.


I'm not a native, but I think there may be more to it that that. Look at this, from the DPD:

 b) Cuando significa ‘establecer comunicación telefónica [con alguien]’, está generalizado en todo el ámbito hispánico el uso transitivo: «No hace mucho lo llamó por teléfono un tipo de voz imperiosa» (Galeano Días [Ur. 1978]); «Lo llamó por teléfono para decirle que tenía su entera confianza» (Herrero Ocaso [Esp. 1995]). *No faltan, sin embargo, ejemplos de uso intransitivo, procedentes incluso de zonas no leístas: «Marcel le llamó por teléfono para decirle que Ana estaba muy mal» (Aguilera Caricia [Méx. 1983])*. Pero lo normal y más recomendable es interpretar como directo el complemento que expresa el destinatario de la llamada y usar, por tanto, las formas lo(s) y la(s) cuando se trate de un pronombre átono de tercera persona.

If that "le" is in fact an indirect object pronoun and not a case of leísmo, then I would think that "le llamé a mi novio" would be theoretically possible (even if not necessarily widespread or recommended, just like 'le di un regalo a mi novio."

i notice this because I'm pretty sure I hear "le llamo" sometimes in Mexico, even though Mexico is generallly not leísta. It would be interesting to hear the perspective of a Mexican.


----------



## Peterdg

User With No Name said:


> i notice this because I'm pretty sure I hear "le llamo" sometimes in Mexico, even though Mexico is generallly not leísta. It would be interesting to hear the perspective of a Mexican.


Well, I'm not a Mexican, but "le llamo" in Mexico could be a case of "leísmo de cortesía" which, according to the RAE, occurs all over the Spanish speaking universe.


----------



## S.V.

Ajá. También se usa como intransitivo en México:_ Le llamé a María_; _Quiero que le llames a tu madre_ (no es leísmo femenino ).


----------



## User With No Name

Peterdg said:


> Well, I'm not a Mexican, but "le llamo" in Mexico could be a case of "leísmo de cortesía" which, according to the RAE, occurs all over the Spanish speaking universe.


True, but that doesn't appear to be the case in the example quoted in the DPD, and I do think I've heard it in third person. I may well be wrong, though.

Cross-posted with @S.V.  Glad to know I'm not hallucinating lately.


----------



## Peterdg

S.V. said:


> Ajá. También se usa como intransitivo en México:_ Le llamé a María_; _Quiero que le llames a tu madre_ (no es leísmo femenino ).


S.V. 
Good to know !!!  


User With No Name said:


> True, but that doesn't appear to be the case in the example quoted in the DPD, and I do think I've heard it in third person. I may well be wrong, though.


No problem. I didn't know the context in which you heard it, but S.V. made it al clear.


----------



## S.V.

Hallucinations are less scary than _estuvo _vs_ estaba_!

Generally whenever *B* action is the "background" for *A*, choose the imperfecto. "Le llamé" is a dot in the past, "_No estaba_" is a curvy line, the background for the dot.


----------



## Artifacs

TheCrociato91 said:


> Claro, pero eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que comentaba yo (a saber, la duplicación del pronombre).
> 
> No puede decirse "Yo di a él una patada" pero puede decirse tanto "Yo le di una patada" como "Yo le di a él una patada" (a este último me refería en ambos mis comentarios). O ¿estoy equivocado?


Si lo piensas bien, tiene mucho que ver.
Es lo mismo por lo que no se puede decir:
no *se* puede decir*se*...
Si un verbo no se puede usar de esa manera *no puedes duplicar* nombre y pronombre.
Yo di a él  (Se puede duplicar) Yo le di a él
Yo llamé a mi novio  (No se puede duplicar) Yo le llamé a mi novio. Yo le llamé a mi novio
¿Ves la diferencia? (O abre un hilo y lo comentamos mejor)


----------



## TheCrociato91

Bueno, muchas gracias por todas las aportaciones. Aún no me queda del todo claro el caso del objeto directo (debe de ser mi comprensión escrita que me está fallando) pero seguro que el tema ya se ha profundizado en muchos hilos.


----------



## Silvia Dee

Ayer llamé a mi novio, pero no estaba en casa
Ayer le llamé, pero no estaba en casa--- en este caso si no hay una conversación previa donde se especifica de quien hablamos, falta información (por ejemplo: - Que tal esta Angel? -- No lo sé. Ayer le llamé pero (él) no estaba en casa)

Aquí, coloquialmente, cuando duplicamos: Yo le di a él, yo le llame a él .. estamos enfatizando o bien que somos nosotros los realizamos la acción o bien que es específicamente esa persona la que recibe la "acción"


----------



## S.V.

Indirect objects are often "duplicated" in Spanish ("redundant _le_"). Not so much about emphasis, as you will see IOs repeated almost always! 

Here you see these different answers, because_ llamar _is not "intransitive" everywhere. I guess _Le llamé_ would be a leísmo in Spain (_lo llamé_).


----------



## Silvia Dee

no estuve en casa ayer (en todo el dia) -- i was not at home yesterday (hablamos de un solo "pasado": ayer es decir, en todo el dia de ayer no estuve en casa)
no estaba en casa ayer cuando llamó mi madre --i was not at home yesterday when my mother called (hablamos de dos "pasados" diferentes: uno dentro del otro: ayer y el momento de la llamada, es decir, ayer si estuve en casa pero no estaba cuando me llamaron)
Sirve para algo?

, QUOTE="S.V., post: 17868293, member: 601732"]Hallucinations are less scary than _estuvo _vs_ estaba_!

Generally whenever *B* action is the "background" for *A*, choose the imperfecto. "Le llamé" is a dot in the past, "_No estaba_" is a curvy line, the background for the dot.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Silvia Dee

"le" llame is direct object here not indirect object
llamar is used both transitive and intransitive and le is used often as a CD pronoun referring to men so and has been accepted as correct by RAE so..... as CD is not correct to say "le llamé a mi novio" but it is correct "le llamé, a mi novio" to emphasize or specify  who I called, and "le" is not "leísmo", whether "llamar" is considered a transitive or intransitive verb
"as you will see Its repeated almost always? I don't know what is IOs?



S.V. said:


> Indirect objects are often "duplicated" in Spanish ("redundant _le_"). Not so much about emphasis, as you will see IOs repeated almost always!
> 
> Here you see these different answers, because_ llamar _is not "intransitive" everywhere. I guess _Le llamé_ would be a leísmo in Spain (_lo llamé_).


----------



## User With No Name

.


Silvia Dee said:


> (it) is not correct to say "le llamé a mi novio"


As S.V. pointed out above, the verb _llamar_ can be used intransitively in Mexico, with an indirect rather than direct object. It may be wrong in the variety of Spanish you speak, but it's not wrong for all Spanish speakers. Including, apparently, 130 million Mexicans.

"IO" is "indirect object." Complemento indirecto.


----------



## Peterdg

User With No Name said:


> .
> 
> As S.V. pointed out above, the verb _llamar_ can be used intransitively in Mexico, with an indirect rather than direct object. It may be wrong in the variety of Spanish you speak, but it's not wrong for all Spanish speakers. Including, apparently, 130 million Mexicans.
> 
> "IO" is "indirect object." Complemento indirecto.


----------



## S.V.

Bueno, somos bien_ condescendientes_ por aquí. Nomás apréndete "_llamé a mi novio_" y ya la vida es más fácil.


----------



## Peterdg

S.V. said:


> y ya la vida es más fácil.


----------



## Silvia Dee

read my comment again... apparently, you understood it all wrong

a gramatical form use wrong commonly among a certain population doesn't make it correct at all, for example: "Setiembre" was commonly used in Spain and was not considered "accepted" or "correct" by the RAE for years. In the region of Spain I come from, the past simple is used instead of the "pretérito perfecto" by everybody there... but that doesn't mean it´s correct. It´s characteristic of the city where I live nowadays, to pronounce the "s" like a "g" ..... but it´s not correct.  None of us feel offended or belittle in any way when we are told we are wrong or the way we talk it´s not correct in Spanish ... why have you? 


As S.V. pointed out above, the verb _llamar_ can be used intransitively in Mexico, with an indirect rather than direct object. It may be wrong in the variety of Spanish you speak, but it's not wrong for all Spanish speakers. Including, apparently, 130 million Mexicans.

"IO" is "indirect object." Complemento indirecto.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Silvia Dee

si?, yo he notado más irascibilidad y mania que condescendencia.



S.V. said:


> Bueno, somos bien_ condescendientes_ por aquí. Nomás apréndete "_llamé a mi novio_" y ya la vida es más fácil.


----------



## S.V.

Oh, lo siento, Silvia. _Condescendiente_ era una "_inside joke" _con User. Ya ves que_ condescender_ en español es más lindo, aunque algo muerto.


----------



## Silvia Dee

ah, un chiste privado.... no hay que disculparse, entonces. Condescender para mi es mas lindo en Mejicano, que en Español; aunque si te soy sincera tiene más fuerza dicho en Ingles, en cualquiera de sus dos variantes...


----------

